# CCK cleaver - new handle



## kbright (Dec 4, 2020)

This is a CCK 1912 stainless cleaver that I was asked to put a new handle on. The Western handle matches another handle on a nakiri that I made. 
Desert Ironwood, African Blackwood, and G10. Yes, I modified the choil and rounded the spine. Final weight is 295 grams, balance point is 40mm in front of the ferrule, blade heavy.







Also made a saya. Mahogany, friction fit (for now), and an ironwood peg.


----------



## dafox (Dec 4, 2020)

I like it, what does it feel like in use with the notch?


----------



## kbright (Dec 4, 2020)

I like the rounded notch, using it on most of my gyutos and nakiris. Gives my middle finger a comfortable position.


----------



## cotedupy (Dec 9, 2020)

Cool!

I tend to use both index and middle fingers on the blade of a cleaver, but that's a very clever mod for someone only using one finger


----------

